# Canadian source for black limba?



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a source for white limba (korina), but I can't seem to find any nice streaky black limba. Does anyone have a source?

I've tried A&M and I have an email in to Exotic Woods.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Mike

You might try Shane at http://highmountaintonewood.com/

He does mostly Spruce but he does carry some other woods or he might have a lead to point you in the right direction.

N


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

neogardguitar said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> You might try Shane at http://highmountaintonewood.com/
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I'll shoot him an email.

Mike


----------

